# RealTek ALC660 5.1 Problem on Asus A6Tc



## ixpe (Feb 5, 2007)

Hallo first of all thanks for reading this,.. 

My Hardware and Software:

i have a Asus A6tc
exact specification click here
the keything to my problem is the RealTek ALC660 soundcip
I'm running Win Xp Home (all updates)

My Problem

My soundcard specification say it supports 5.1, so i bought some nice Logitek X-530 5.1 Surround speaker. The speakers work fine (tested at a friend)
I can't activate the 5.1 in the drivers
check the image http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/8501/realtekou3.jpg
there yould be the option 6CH

What i tryed befor posting
-Updated to the last driver version
-Uninstalled the driver (reboot) reinstalled
-Made sure my laptop has 5.1 support (checked producer site)
--still no option--


Other
My sister who also has a desktop PC also equipet with a ALC660 has the option 6ch which changes the line it and the microphone to center/sub out and rear out.

i prefere not to reinstall my os  

also pls try to acces this site
asus support site

and post there email address.
coz i can't access it, alway get timeout,but the rest of the site workes fine.


thanks for your time.
maybe you got some ideeas


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

To get 5.1 sound with Realtek, go into the *Control Panel*. Then click on the *Sound Effect Manager*, and go to the *Speaker Connections* tab. Then select *6 channel mode for 5.1 output*.

Now, to get 5.1, hook the front speakers to the (green) line out, jack the rear speakers to the (blue) line in jack, and the center/subwoofer channels into the (pink) mic in jack.

Now you are all set. Remember to set your games and DVD programs for either 6 channel or 5.1 channel output.


----------



## ixpe (Feb 5, 2007)

already did that,..










but i still can't change the driver settings from 2ch to 6ch and the my line in and mic don't change into outputs.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What is your audio chipset? It is usually the same manufacturer as your motherboard chipset, so it would probably be nVidia. You will want to download the nForce audio controler then. Download Everest and post what you have for the system summary.


----------



## ixpe (Feb 5, 2007)

heres the report
http://h1.ripway.com/ixpe/Report.txt

your right its a

Realtek ALC861 @ nVIDIA nForce 430 (MCP51) - High Definition Audio Controller

but why does it detects it as a alc861 instead of a ALC660
as the driver automaticly did?


----------



## ixpe (Feb 5, 2007)

the support site workes again, i sended my Case. I'll post there response here


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try this driver.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_audio_4.62_win2kxp.html


----------



## ixpe (Feb 5, 2007)

still not working, those driver don't fitt, and if i try to force the installation for my soundcard i get a bluescreen


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Well, I checked, and the nForce audio chipset you have is capable of 6 channel sound. Have you tried plugging in the speakers and then setting up the 5.1?


----------



## ixpe (Feb 5, 2007)

yes. tryed only the normal sterio output works, both my front speaker work, but the rest is quiet, and no detection and still no 6CH option in the driver menu.

might there be a hardware error, so it doesn't detects if i plug something else in.


----------



## ixpe (Feb 5, 2007)

i just found out what the problem is

my laptop has a digital S/PDIF exit and not a analog exit, thats why it wasn't working,
and the normal output exit is also a mini-SPDIF connector.
so i have another problem:
my speaker don't have S/PIF input 

thanks for your time anyway


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you get an inexpensive 5.1 receiver, you should be able to pass the S/PDIF digital coax through and output 5.1 analog.

Any inexpensive "Home Theater in a Box" will include a receiver with a digital coax input.


----------



## ixpe (Feb 5, 2007)

or i get a usb 5.1 sound card
i might get a Creative Audigy 2 NX for under 10$


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That will also work. Probably a better idea as well. Just remember to uninstall your current sound drivers and disable onboard sound in the BIOS if applicable.


----------



## ixpe (Feb 5, 2007)

isn't it enough to disable it from the Device-Manager`?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You could probably disable it. If you just uninstalled it in device manager though, Windows would reinstall it the next time you rebooted.


----------



## ixpe (Feb 5, 2007)

Support replayed me, thay told me what i already found out, that my notebook has only S/PDIF surround output.


----------



## rryuuu13 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi,

I have a similar problem with Asus z53jr (or f3jr) laptop. It is equipped with ALC660 and spdif output but it doesnt provide me an option for more than 2 channels. I am using toslink cable and logitech z 5500 speaker system. I can easily get 2 channel stereo digital output but not 5.1. The OS is vista home premium 32bit, and in advance tab of sound properties, there is only an option of 2 channels. Even in realtek manager, the speaker configuration just fixed to two. 

Can someone pls. help me with this issue? 

Thanks,

Ryuu


----------

